# Is the cacerts file in diablo-JRE 1.6 incorrect?



## moonocean (Nov 12, 2009)

The size of cacerts file of diablo-JRE 1.6 is only 32Bytes. Compare with the 63KB cacerts file of SUN Solaris JRE 1.6, the diablo cacerts is almost an empty file. 

When I run an java application which transports date with HttpClient with the diablo-JRE 1.6, the transportation fails. After I replaced the diablo cacerts with a cacerts file from Sun Solaris JRE 1.6, the application transports data successfully. 

Is it the diablo cacerts incorrect?


----------

